# TCA face peel



## snake (Sep 30, 2019)

This thread sure as shit is not going to be for everyone. Has anyone had any experience with a TCA peel? 

As most of you know, I spend a lot of time and effort to not look my age. With all the tanning and sun I get during the summer, I like to take care of my skin over the winter. Think about it as skin care cycling for gearheads. The last 3 years I have use Retin-A for about 8 months over the winter but this winter, considering an at home TCA peel. 

We have a lot of young pups here and some middle aged guys who kinda don't care but there has to be a few closet pretty boys who are trying to look younger. Okay, maybe not. Still, from my research, this product helps even out skin tone and any discoloration that comes with age. It also has an effect on fine lines. Make no bones about, it ain't gonna fix ugly.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Sep 30, 2019)

You can put lipstick on a pig, but it's still a pig.  


I have some sun damage I figured I need to address at some point.  Maybe something like this would help.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 30, 2019)

I’m good with being ugly. Eff all that noise


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 30, 2019)

That's why I bodybuild.  I can't fix ugly, but I sure as hell can get big and lean.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 30, 2019)

Your mancard has been suspended for 30 days. Lol one peel isn't gonna do much except open pores and give you a face rash. Judt like anything else, you need to be consistent with facials and all that other ghey facial nightly creams.


----------



## Straight30weight (Sep 30, 2019)

My wife often gets facials and she has amazing skin....


----------



## DNW (Sep 30, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> My wife often gets facials and she has amazing skin....



Mine as well!  Upper chest and lower back too!


----------



## snake (Sep 30, 2019)

BRICKS said:


> That's why I bodybuild.  I can't fix ugly, but I sure as hell can get big and lean.



I think you and covered this same type of topic on hair, didn't we at one time? 


Seeker said:


> Your mancard has been suspended for 30 days. Lol one peel isn't gonna do much except open pores and give you a face rash. Judt like anything else, you need to be consistent with facials and all that other ghey facial nightly creams.



If you only knew the shit I've done it would be a perma-ban.


----------



## snake (Sep 30, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> My wife often gets facials and she has amazing skin....





DNW said:


> Mine as well!  Upper chest and lower back too!


That didn't take long to go there you two. lol


----------



## DNW (Oct 1, 2019)

snake said:


> That didn't take long to go there you two. lol



Figured I should contribute after that.  Wife was in the beauty industry for a long time.  She said "You definitely should not use retina with ANY peel. If you use peels with retina it will take too many layers off.  Peels are great once ever 2-3 months but the retina is harsh".  I follow her advice on skincare bc I'm like you, f*ck getting older.  If theres something in my control that I can do, creams, lotions, under eye patches, whatever...I'll do that shit.  And f*ck the haters.  When your face looks like a ballsack you guys can go buy a Corvette.


----------



## Jin (Oct 1, 2019)

I’m good with the ballsack/corvette option.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 1, 2019)

DNW acting like corvettes are a bad thing.


----------



## snake (Oct 1, 2019)

DNW said:


> Figured I should contribute after that.  Wife was in the beauty industry for a long time.  She said "You definitely should not use retina with ANY peel. If you use peels with retina it will take too many layers off.  Peels are great once ever 2-3 months but the retina is harsh".  I follow her advice on skincare bc I'm like you, f*ck getting older.  If theres something in my control that I can do, creams, lotions, under eye patches, whatever...I'll do that shit.  And f*ck the haters.  When your face looks like a ballsack you guys can go buy a Corvette.



Yeah the retinA is off limits a week before and a long time after.

Amen brother DNW! Preach on my man.


----------



## DNW (Oct 1, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> DNW acting like corvettes are a bad thing.



Eh I think they're overrated...except for older models.  I kinda lean away from shit that's oversaturated.  Too many corvettes nowadays.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 1, 2019)

Jin said:


> I’m good with the ballsack/corvette option.



Yeah, I'm rocking that mastiff look pretty well.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 1, 2019)

DNW said:


> Eh I think they're overrated...except for older models.  I kinda lean away from shit that's oversaturated.  Too many corvettes nowadays.


I personally hate them lol.


----------



## snake (Oct 1, 2019)

Okay, I grabbed my balls and jumped. Finalized my research and I placed an order. I'll keep you all posted in the weeks to come. If this doesn't work out, I'm starting a GoFundMe to get that Corvette.


----------



## DF (Oct 1, 2019)

How did I miss this gheyness???:32 (18):


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 1, 2019)

DF said:


> How did I miss this gheyness???:32 (18):



IDK....I did too.....??


----------



## snake (Oct 1, 2019)

DF said:


> How did I miss this gheyness???:32 (18):



You're just mad I didn't fall for your Mast. hair loss trick.


----------



## CJ (Oct 1, 2019)

I'm just going to back out of this room slowly...


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 2, 2019)

I botox my ballsack so it's not so crinkly...


----------



## snake (Oct 2, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I botox my ballsack so it's not so crinkly...


That's all you got? I expected more from you and a lot earlier. Big let down but I know it a busy season for you so I'll let ya slide on the ghey witty comments I enjoy of your. :32 (18):


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 3, 2019)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I botox my ballsack so it's not so crinkly...



Yeah but the problem then is it drags on the ground.i keep threatening my wife with this for vacation.  That way I can sit on the beach and let my sack hang out of the leg of my board shorts...


----------



## snake (Oct 4, 2019)

I decided to go with a Glycolic acid peel over the TCA. TCA, from what I have read is more harsh. Went with a low percentage at 20%. Apparently the Glycolic acid will not peel even at a higher strength.

Did all the prep and applied it last night. Shit has a bit of a burn to it and makes your face red. Left it on for about 5 min before neutralizing it. Face is a little red today and a little itchy. We shall see.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 4, 2019)

Doesnt semen do the same thing?


----------



## snake (Oct 4, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> Doesnt semen do the same thing?


I know a guy here I could ask. :32 (18): Probably a better moisturizer.


----------



## snake (Oct 11, 2019)

*Update*

Had a little dry skin flaking for a couple of day. Redness stopped about 2 days post application and flaking around a week. They run the 20% Glycolic peels every 2 weeks for 3-6 applications. Right now, I don't see much of a difference. Will hit it again in a week.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Oct 11, 2019)

U trying to get more sex with wifey by having a younger looking mug?



snake said:


> Had a little dry skin flaking for a couple of day. Redness stopped about 2 days post application and flaking around a week. They run the 20% Glycolic peels every 2 weeks for 3-6 applications. Right now, I don't see much of a difference. Will hit it again in a week.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 11, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> U trying to get more sex with wifey by having a younger looking mug?


Wait, doesn’t everyone **** in the dark??


----------



## DNW (Oct 11, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> Wait, doesn’t everyone **** in the dark??



I f*ck in a sleep number store.  My sleep number is 69


----------



## bugman (Oct 11, 2019)

I've never tried anything other than soap and water with the occasional lotion during the winter.   Maybe it's that time....


----------



## Cubanfitmodel (Dec 11, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> You can put lipstick on a pig, but it's still a pig.
> .



LMAO 

Got no problem being called a pretty boy. My mother worked in skin care my whole life and I model for an agency in nyc. 

 I think honestly that retinal A is enough. most importantly I hope u have a good skin care routine. You should have Toner, anti-age serum, moisturiser, eye cream and spf cream (applied in that order) and then obviously face wash in the shower. 

hope that helps a bit .


----------



## stonetag (Dec 11, 2019)

Cubanfitmodel said:


> LMAO
> 
> Got no problem being called a pretty boy. My mother worked in skin care my whole life and I model for an agency in nyc.
> 
> ...


There you go Snake, are you taking notes?


----------



## snake (Dec 11, 2019)

Flyingdragon said:


> U trying to get more sex with wifey by having a younger looking mug?



Truthfully, I never looked my age and don't plan on stopping. Most of us spend a considerable amount of time trying to look better so why disregard your face.

My wife could care less.


----------



## snake (Dec 11, 2019)

I added in 10% salicylic and 5% lactic to the 20% glycolic about 4 weeks ago. This was definitely a step up. Applied the salicylic/lactic acid first, waited about 5 min and then followed with the glycolic for another 5 min. This is referred to as an Alpha/Beta peel.

This burned like a bitch. Face was a sunburn red right after but toned down about 4 hr later. Day 3 I stared to peel; I mean peel. I just came off my second Alpha/Beta peel and the difference is notable. Fine lines and small age spots are completely gone, skin tone is more even. So far this has a thumbs up.


----------



## Uncle manny (Dec 11, 2019)

Don’t think I need it just yet, but I’m with you. We take care of our bodies and a big part of that is aesthetics why not give our skin some attention. My wife is into skin care products, exfoliant scrubs, charcoal masks etc. I mess with some of it here and there and it feels great when your face feels fresh and healthy. Nothing wrong with that!


----------



## motown1002 (Dec 11, 2019)

Snake, do you mix this concoction up yourself?


----------



## snake (Dec 11, 2019)

motown1002 said:


> Snake, do you mix this concoction up yourself?



No I get it from Skin Obsession. Here's the link: https://www.skinobsession.com/Default.asp?Click=46546


----------



## ATLRigger (Sep 21, 2021)

snake said:


> I decided to go with a Glycolic acid peel over the TCA. TCA, from what I have read is more harsh. Went with a low percentage at 20%. Apparently the Glycolic acid will not peel even at a higher strength.
> 
> Did all the prep and applied it last night. Shit has a bit of a burn to it and makes your face red. Left it on for about 5 min before neutralizing it. Face is a little red today and a little itchy. We shall see.


So did this one work out well for you ? Where to buy ?


----------



## snake (Sep 21, 2021)

Look at post 39.

Yeah it did a good job. I also used a TCA peel. You have to work your way up to that, it's no fuukin joke. The peels took out the sun age spots and some fine lines. This is not a 1 time thing though, you need to hit it about every 2-3 months. I think I have about a half dozen peels in. 

Know what you're doing or you're going to fuuk shit up. And be ready for your skin to peal like a bad sunburn.


----------



## gallileo60 (Dec 1, 2021)

Update please..I think im in for that...Thanks


----------

